# al emerger el systema me tira este error ... (Solucionado)

## vonyavar

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2746:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2746:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

emerge -vuD --newuse world
```

que debo hacer? no lo entiendo el por que del error, me salen 2 paquetes a  emerger y lo 2 me da error.

ati-drivers y freeglut, alguna idea? y si no quiero que me salgan estos paquetes al hacer emerge -vuD --newuse world, como lo hago, por que me los intentas instalar siempre, saludos y gracias por la ayuda.el error del otro paquete es este:

```
collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3283:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2:

 * You have DRM support enabled builtin, the direct rendering will not work.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3283:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.
```

Last edited by vonyavar on Fri May 22, 2009 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natxoblogg

Con lo de Ati-drivers, no se.Ppero lo de la freeglut, da bastante por saco.  Creo recordar que daba bastantes problemas, por lo menos con los drivers propietarios. Si tienes los drivers propetarios de ati cargate la freeglut e instalate la glut. Ya dices algo.

```
[I] media-libs/glut

     Available versions:  3.7.1

     Installed versions:  3.7.1(21:10:34 30/09/08)

     Homepage:            http://www.opengl.org/resources/libraries/

     Description:         The OpenGL Utility Toolkit (GLUT)
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El mensaje de error que has pegado en ambos casos no sirve para diagnosticar, con pegar lo que aparece un poco mas arriba bastaría.

Busca en el log de la compilación donde empieza a fallar y pega de ahí en adelante, si no queda otra, pega todo el log, preferentemente en pastebin o algún servicio similar para no hacer tan largo el hilo.

Salud!

----------

## vonyavar

Gracias por la ayuda, los dirver ati nos los utilizo, con eliminarlos del todo me bastaría, el problema esta en que cada vez que hago un emerge -vuD --newuse world resulta que me intenta instalar Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2, lo que quiero es que no me intente instalar ese paquete, y así poder compilar las actualizaciones sin problemas, no se si me he explicado bien, gracias a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si portage trata de reinstalarlos, o bien tu make.conf menciona alguno de los drivers ATI en la variable VIDEO_CARDS o bien algún paquete lo tiene como dependencia a raíz de alguna use flag que se ha activado.

La forma cochina de solucionarlo es agregar x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 a package.provided con lo que le estás diciendo a portage que ya no trate de instalar ese paquete por que serás vos el encargado de gestionarlo con lo que portage hará de cuenta de que el paquete ya está instalado y no volverá a pedirlo hasta que mas tarde o mas temprano algo fallará en alguna actualización.

La forma elegante: Buscar que paquete tiene como dependencia al driver de ATI, haciendo emerge -pe --tree world te mostrará la lista de paquetes y sus dependencias en modo arbol con lo que se hace muy facil identificar quien es dependencia de quien y por que, identificar el padre del paquete conflictivo, descativarle la use flag que corresponda y reinstalarlo. Con eso ya no te volverá a molestar.

Salud!

----------

## vonyavar

pues nada, no lo consigo, lo único que se me ocurre es instalar bien el paquete, pero claro me da un error y no se por que es.

```
* Building fgl_glxgears

En el fichero incluído de fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:3153:1: aviso: se redefinió "GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3"

En el fichero incluído de /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2150,

                 de /usr/include/GL/glu.h:38,

                 de fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:6606:1: aviso: esta es la ubicación de la definición previa

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3283:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2:

 * You have DRM support enabled builtin, the direct rendering will not work.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3283:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.
```

a ver si con esto sabéis cual puede ser el error, gracias por la ayuda y perdonar las molestias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Parece ser que te has topado con este bug, por si aún insistes en instalar el susodicho driver

Salud!

----------

## sasho23

Hola, yo tenia tambien problemas al instalar el driver de ati.En el mensaje te avisa que:

 *Quote:*   

> * You have DRM support enabled builtin, the direct rendering will not work.

 

asi que yo deje el DRM como modulo y luego no tuve problemas al instalar.No puedo asegurarte que te funcionara a ti tambien pero por probar...

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  ---> 

       <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->
```

Ya comentaras si te ha valido! Suerte.

----------

## vonyavar

nas, pues nada, lo he cargado como modulo y tampoco lo compila, ya me tiene desesperado  :Sad:  y como tampoco soy capar de quitarlo para que no me emerga cuando actualizo el sistema, pues eso, una jodienda, saludos al foro.

```
 CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

 * Building fgl_glxgears

En el fichero incluído de fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:3153:1: aviso: se redefinió "GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3"

En el fichero incluído de /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2150,

                 de /usr/include/GL/glu.h:38,

                 de fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:6606:1: aviso: esta es la ubicación de la definición previa

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3283:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2, Log file:
```

----------

## i92guboj

Pega la salida de esto

```
$ grep VIDEO /etc/make.conf
```

PS. Por favor, usa los tags "code" para publicar los mensajes de error. La legibilidad es algo importante sobre todo cuando el hilo se alarga. De esa forma también te ahorras el uso de negritas para que tu mensaje se distinga del resto. Edito tus posts arriba para corregir eso.

----------

## vonyavar

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *vonyavar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
> ...

 

Ahí está la causa. Portage usa dicha variable para decidir qué drivers debe compilar al emerger xorg-server, y fglrx es el driver instalado por ati-drivers.

Esto me lleva a la siguiente pregunta: fglrx es el único driver que tienes instalado. El único. Eso significa que si lo desinstalas no vas a poder arrancar X en absoluto, a no ser que hayas instalado algún otro driver a mano fuera de portage. 

Si de verdad como dices quieres desinstalar fglrx, entonces cambia esa variable en tu make.conf a esto:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Luego ejecuta

```
emerge -1 xorg-server
```

Finalmente desinstala ati-drivers. 

Pero repito: a no ser que tengas otro driver instalado a mano, eso significa que vas a compilar X sin ningún driver de video.

----------

## vonyavar

Gracias por la ayuda, a ver si me entero bien, mira tengo instalado este otro dirver por lo que las X me funciona bien

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 6.12.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 6.12.1-r1

```

entonces para que no me de la lata, tengo que quitar del make.conf el "fglrx" y cual pongo entonces? o lo dejo sin nada?

luego ejecuto

```

emerge -1 xorg-server

```

y asi ya no me intentara compilar este otro dirver, verdad?

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

[/code]

La unica duda que tengo es que debo poner en VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" si dejarlo en blanco o que, gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

 *vonyavar wrote:*   

> Gracias por la ayuda, a ver si me entero bien, mira tengo instalado este otro dirver por lo que las X me funciona bien
> 
> ```
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
> ...

 

Creo que ese driver es "radeon". Tendrías que dejar la línea así:

```
VIDEO_DRIVERS="radeon"
```

 *Quote:*   

> y asi ya no me intentara compilar este otro dirver, verdad?

 

No, a no ser que tengas algún otro paquete que dependa en ese (aunque yo no conozco ninguno).

----------

## vonyavar

Muchísimas gracias, ya esta todo solucionado, no veas como te come la cabeza una cosa tan sencilla, la tienes delante y no la ves, amos que de poco me come, jejejejjej, muchas gracias a todos.

P.D. Como odio las ATI.

----------

## Evincar

Supongo por el último post que ya está todo arreglado y te funciona bien, pero bueno, por si acaso, comentarte que para que el driver "radeon" funcione bien, suele ser necesario desinstalar el fglrx (ati-drivers) y recompilar xorg-server (creo), si no, da problemas con el DRI (básicamente, no funciona y va más lento que el caballo del malo...)

Un saludo de otro odiador de ATI XD.

----------

